# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Nga Lirika Popullore Shqiptare

## Askusho

*Po sjell keto perla te popullit...

duke shpresuar t'i pasuroni edhe ju me te tjera nga kryemjeshtri populli...*


*DIL PAK MOJ NË PENXHERE*

Dil pak moj në penxhere,
Të të shoh moj se cila je!
Të të shoh moj se cila je,
E vogël moj a e madhe?
Të të shoh moj se cila je,
E vogël a e madhe?

Ç'u ngrit lulja moj në mëngjes,
O i ra bahçes moj mespërmes.
O i ra bahçes moj mespërmes,
O këput trëndafil me vesë.
Ç'i ra bahçes moj mespërmes,
Këput trëndafil me vesë

*E Ç’U KËPUT E RA NJË YLL*

E ç'u këput e ra një yll
vajti ra pas hënës-ë.
E rritu çupë e vogël-ë
me nazet e s'ëmës-ë.

E ma mbaje llokumen-ë
në mes te pëllëmbës-ë.
E rritu çupë e vogël-ë
me nazet e s'ëmës-ë!

Refreni:

Dil shiko moj çupëzë,
nga këndon bilbili!
Se i thonë prill o moj,
jeshilon jeshili.

Dil shiko moj çupëzë,
nga këndon bilbili!
Se i thonë maj o moj,
hapet trëndafili.
E ç'u këput e ra një yll,
vajti ra pas hënës-ë.

E rritu çupë e vogël-ë,
me nazet e s'ëmës-ë!
E kur ma hidhje vallen-ë,
me majat e këmbës-ë .
E rritu çupë e vogël-ë,
me nazet e s'ëmës-ë.
*
TE RRAPI NË MASHKULLORË*

Proto marsi në të hyrë
Asqer nga Janina vijnë.

Doli shkurti hajde hyri marsi
N’Gjirokastër ç’na u vra Bimbashi.

Nga Janina vjen mezapi.
Në Mashkullorë te rrapi.

Te rrapi o në Mashkullorë
Foli Çerçizi me gojë:

- Milazim, largoji taborë!
Leri djemt e mi të shkojnë!

Se ju skuq, ju bëj me bojë!
Çerçiz Topulli mua më thonë!

Të vranë o Bimbash të vranë
Hito Labi me Bajramnë!

*TRËNDAFIL ME DYZET FLETË*

Hedhur leshrat mbrapa,
Vetullat kurorë,
Po ç'faj të pati djali moj,
Që si flet me gojë?

Kur ta pashë ballin,
Të dhashë stolinë,
O më dogje në zemër moj,
Erë trëndelinë.

Do të dal e do t'i flas,
Do t'i flas e do ti qesh
Edhe rrugën do t'ja pres-ë.
Do më vish a s'do më vish
Do më vish a të vij vetë,
Trëndafil me dyzet fletë. 
Qoshet e shamisë,
Lulet e dynjasë,
Po ç'ka çupa me mua moj,
Që s’do të me flasë?
Kur ta pashë ballin,
Të dhashë stolinë,
O më dogje në zemër moj,
Erë trëndelinë.

Do të dal e do t'i flas,
Do t'i flas e do ti qesh
Edhe rrugën do t'ja pres-ë.
Do më vish a s'do më vish
Do më vish a të vij vetë,
Trëndafil me dyzet fletë.
Do më vish a s'do më vish
Do më vish a të vij vetë,
Trëndafil me dyzet fletë.

*MIKJA ME SHAMI MËNJANË*

Mikja me shami mënjanë
- mos mike se dogje fshanë!
- U ç’i bëra fshatit shkretë,
Sepse shkoj poshtë e përpjetë?

Xhinde mushka xhinde vetë!
Rrathë- rrathë balluketë,
Si në prill manushaqetë
Si në maj trëndafiletë.

*FOL, MOJ MIKE, NJE FJALE*

Fol, moj mike, një fjalë
Se jam gati për të dalë
Ku vete, mos vafsh i gjallë
Se mua s'ma nxorre mallë!

Kur dolla nga dera jashtë
M'u muarrë mend e rashë
Kur dolla në mes t'avllisë
M'u keput gjysm'e fuqisë

Kur dolla nga porta jashtë
E besova që u ndashë
Pampor (vapor), o dhoga, e thatë
Na ndave neve nga gratë
Pampor nji dhog' e zezë
Ku na shpje i pabese?
Na ndave nga kishim shpresë

*****
Vasha lante, vasha qante
"Ç'ke vashë, që lan e qan?"
"Lanj fustanthin e tim zoti
Sot më erth, nesër më ikën
Prandaj po lanj e po qanj"

*****
"Ku je nisur e do t'vesh
O pëllumb, more pëllumb?"
"Jam nisur për kurbet
Moj, thëllëza, gur mbi gur!"
"Do të vinj dhe u' me ty
O pëllumb, more pëllumb!"
"Është lark dhe bie shi
Moj , thëllëza, gur mbi gur!"
"Bëhem mollë e m'hidh në gji
O pëllumb, more pëllumb."
"Mos harronj dhe të kafshonj
Moj, thëllëza, gur mbi gur!"
"Sos jam helm e të helmonj
O pëllumb, more pëllumb!
Po jam mjalt' e t'ëmbëlsonj
O pëllumb, more pëllumb!"

*ZUNE YJET E RADHETOJNE
*
Zunë yjet e rradhëtojnë, (rrallohen)
Ksenetarët (kurbetçinjtë) zun' e shkojnë
Gjith ven' e ti po s'tunde
Lumi s'sjell për ditë kërcunjë
O Stamboll, more i shkretë
Rrente zjarri e të djektë
Po të djektë anembanë
Se na mban burratë tanë
Karafil, e manxhuranë

*UN' ÇOKU DO VETE*

Un' çoku do vete
lule moj lule*)
Larg e në kurbete.
Diç do të të bie.
Një degë lajthie.
ta mbjellsh në kutie.
Kur të kujtosh mua
Lotët e tu krua.

*) Përsëritet si refren pas çdo vargu.

*VAJTA NJE DIT' NE MULLI*

Vajta një dit' në mulli
shoqeni, motrani
shoqeni, motrat e mia*)
N'udhë poqa kurbetlli.
Pashë se mos qe ai.
Burrë vulëhumburi.
Dhjet'vjet në Ameriqi.
s'bëri kurrë prokopi.
Ka dhjet'vjet që kur mërgoi
as kartë, as haber s'dërgoi.
Shoqe si ma bëni mua
se xhani mu përvëlua.
M'u dogj zemëra dhe xhani,
shoqe hallin(e) ma qani.
Do ta pres dhe mote-mot
pastaj nuk e pres(ë) dot.
Po s'erdhi dhe këtë herë
gërshetat kam për t'i prerë.

*) Përsëritet si refren pas çdo vargu.

*MBEÇË, MORE SHOKË, MBEÇË*

Mbeçë, more shokë, mbeçë
Përtej urën' e Qabesë
Të m'i faleni nënesë
Të dy qetë të m'i shesë
T'i japë *nigja së resë
Ndë pjetë nëna për mua
T'i thoni që u martua:
Ndë thëntë, se c'nuse muar
Tre plumba ndë kraharuar
Gjashtë ndë këmb' e ndë duar;
Ndë thëntë se ç'krushq i vanë
Sorrat' e korbat' e hanë

*nigja - taks nga ana e burrit që i detyrohej gruas 
kur ajo kthehej në shtëpi të të jatit

*****
Se çu nisçë e do të vete
Ngremu lule sado fjete
Do të vete ndë seferë
Më muar vaji, o e mjerë!
Shtrona, moj, syzezë, shtrona
Ndë na zëntë gjumi, sqona!
Shtro shiltenë me borzilok
Kur ta kujtonj, të qanj me lot!
Shtro shiltenë me samure
Të nxjerr mallë tënd, moj lule
Nqasu, moj lule, ah, të puthemi!
Se kush e di se kur piqemi!
As qasemi dot, as puthemi dot
Sa na mbushen sytë plot me lot!
Mora dyfekthin e dola
Dot me gojë më s'të fola

*****
Me njëzet e një të prillit,
fryu një erë e ra një vesë,
me një degëz trëndafili,
ngrita perd’n e penxheresë,
pashë miken që po flinte
mu në prehrin e nënesë,
jorganë shkarë menjëanë,
sisët i kullonin djersë.
Unë i gjori kur e pashë,
u bëra gati të vdes.

****
*- Moj e mira n’hije t’blinit,
t’asht shky cica n’cep të gjinit,
t’paska dalë cica pahiri,
as ia fal këtij jetimi.
- Hik, kopil se je hutue,
hik, kopil se je habitë,
cica ime ty t’ka mbytë.
- Të lumtë goja çka po thue,
n’prehnin tand du me mbarue,
me duer t’vogla me m’rrotullue,
me gojë t’vogël me m’vajtue,
me sy të zez, o me m’lotue,
dekë me kanë s’e la pa u çue.

****
*- Moj e mira shkon me gja,
pse m’ke rrejt kërkend nuk la.
- Kesh e vog’l, nuk dijta gja,.
kesh’ e vogël, gja nuk dita,
m’u vu djali sa shkoi dita,
sa shkoi dita , mue m’u vu,
hoq kapuçin me u kryshru,* (me ba kryq)
mori hutën me m’gju,
me m’gju e me m’mbytë,
drodha vrap, iu hodha n’grykë.

*****
-Merre vallen shtruar, o,
topemadhi i hallës, o. 

-Mos ia mburr, mos ia lëvdo,
sonte mbrëma do t’ia shoh, 
a i ka okë apo qillo.

** * **
Merr bulirën çika me shkue n’krue,
djali mbrapa iu ka vnue,* (iu ka vënë)
tre sahat na janë vonue,
nana çikën e ka qortue…

****
*- Ku, bijëzeza, më je vonue?
- Kam gjetë kronin, nanë, turbullue,
n’skaj t’shamisë e kam kullue. 
- Ça t’ka gjoksi, bijë, qi t’asht shkomsue? * (të është shkopsitur)
- Lava sytë, nanë, e kam harrue.
- Ça t’ka ftyra, bijë, qi t’asht damkue?
- Uji i ftohtë, nanë, m’ka vrugsue. * (më ka rënë vrugu)
- Ça t’ka shpina, bijë, qi t’asht pluhnue?
- M’rrqiti kamba, nanë e jam rrxue.
- Mos kujto, bijë, qi po m’rren mue.
- M’bane, nanë, drejt me t’kallxue,
kam gjet’ djalin n’ drom tue m’rue,
tre sahat ka ndejt me mue,
n’tana an’t, nanë, m’ka zhgatrrue.
- Kuku, - briti e zeza plaka,
ç’bana, bijë qi t’hallakata.
- Shuej, moj nanë, t’mos vijë eseri, * (zor, turp)
se t’kam pa mramë me nji nieri,
se t’kam pa me nji nieri n’lamë,
tue dhanë fjalën n’natë pa hanë.

----------

